# Fantail Goldfish HELP!!!



## Fishfrenz (Jul 22, 2011)

Just a little background. i recently bought 3 fantail goldfish to put in my 20 gallon tank with nothing but plants and gravel. today they havent been swimming much and have been hanging out at the bottom of the tank. i got them today from Petsmart so i dont know what is wrong! PLEASE HELP!!
thanks to everyone how posts!!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

May be just shock from the trip home. How does the water test?
You will need to upgrade to a 40gal+ for these later as they do grow fast too.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

cycle the tank


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

That's not much background. 

-Did you let the fish float in the bag for 15 minutes first? 
-How long have you had the tank setup before you put the fish in? 
-Is it cycled? 
-Is the water treated with anything? 
-You can have the water tested at most stores and then you can find out if you need to add anything.
-Is there a filter? 
-Is there a heater? (don't put a heater in with goldfish) 
-Are there any other fish in the tank?


----------



## Fishfrenz (Jul 22, 2011)

i think that it was just shock from the ride home. they are fine now


----------

